# Import/Group buy for good quality Flowerhorn



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new here but I've been keeping discuss in the past and now I have a breeding pair of cuban chiclids. I would like to get a flowerhorn, does anyone in GTA know or import shortbody flowerhorn with big head and nice color? Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Luckys would be your best bet when it comes to finding quality flowerhorns.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

anyone ever tried aquabid.com? price not much cheaper than local stores..


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Luckys would be your best bet when it comes to finding quality flowerhorns.


Thanks Hitch, I checked them out last week, didn't see anything that I liked, they got alot of arowanas though


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Golden Ocean in Markham has a good selection. Some look high grade but Im not sure how specific you are about your FHs .


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Cory said:


> Golden Ocean in Markham has a good selection. Some look high grade but Im not sure how specific you are about your FHs .


Thanks Cory, they're in Richmond Hill right? Hwy7 and Leslie?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

been to both places, but I am usually at Lucky's a lot. 

For sure go to Lucky's, lots of flowerhorns


----------

